# too young for topping?



## GREENIE_420 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am growing SOG, I'm using t5ho's for vegging. My current grow consist of 10 ladies of different strains, they are all 4 weeks old. Two or three of these plants are growing tall, almost twice as tall as the other seven. Can a young plant(4 wks old) be topped without negative results? Also while I'm on the subject, does a plant have to be two months old to clone or just sexually mature?


----------



## Growdude (Feb 10, 2013)

GREENIE_420 said:
			
		

> I am growing SOG, I'm using t5ho's for vegging. My current grow consist of 10 ladies of different strains, they are all 4 weeks old. Two or three of these plants are growing tall, almost twice as tall as the other seven. Can a young plant(4 wks old) be topped without negative results? Also while I'm on the subject, does a plant have to be two months old to clone or just sexually mature?


 
I thought SOG was many smaller untopped single cola plants.

If there that tall Im sure its safe to top. but topping produces bushier multi cola plants.

A plant just needed enough growth to be able to survive the taking of the cuttings, It needs to be sexually mature before you flower them nothing to do with cloning.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2013)

:yeahthat: 

Growdude is correct.  With a SOG you grow many single cola plants--they are not topped or fimmed or anything.  They are usually put into 12/12 while they are small.  I would just raise the shorter plants by putting them on buckets, milk crates, other pots, etc to create an even canopy.

You can clone a plant anytime it has enough growth to cut a growing tip for a clone.  The plant does not need to be any specific age.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 11, 2013)

the idea of sea of green is to use all genetically identical plants, usually clones so that they are identical. like THG and growdude said they need to be the same height to make an even canopy, and single colas, no topping. I trim any sucker shoots down low. you need to make it as dense as possible. fit as many as you can(square pots work best) and leave no space inbetween. with growth so dense the light will only hit the tops so any undergrowth is wasted energy that could be used to make bigger colas.Also lets good air flow underneath the canopy, you want plants that are not leggy and branchy. its a pretty strain specific method. most breeders will conclude if it worthy of sea of green or not. the only advantage to sea of green is that veg times on the clones are really short like two weeks to establish good roots,then are flipped into flower immediately, thus more harvests per year. But if you ask me its a PITA and I can produce more in my space with 4 plants topped and lst'd using a 6-7 week veg than I can produce with two sea of green harvests. so in the end i did less work with 4 plants as opposed to 40 plants and saved on nutes.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2013)

:goodposting: Good post right there. I just topped two master kush's that were too big for their britches as seedlings. I prefer multiple colas.


----------

